# I need an antenna



## nixon

For a FM radio. I live in a fringe reception area and can get decent reception (in the house) from the Pittsburgh stations that I usually listen to . Generally speaking reception is okay in My vehicle . But, in the house it's hopeless
Is there a relatively inexpensive antenna that I could use on My household radios that would help out ?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Radio Shack has an amplified FM antenna for 30 bucks or so. Or you could try a dipole antenna for 3-5 bucks.


----------



## nixon

Thanks , I'll check out Radio Shack


----------



## ghautz

I have used an old pair of TV rabbit ears with some success.  However, it seems the optimal location and orientation varies from day to day in my area.  Since auto radios seem to work so well, I have considered adapting one to my home entertainment system.  It would be educational to know how the amplified antenna works for you.


----------



## ghautz

I have the same problem.  I was ready to buy a car radio and adapt it for use in the house.  Then I saw a radio my neighbor bought (Grundig S350, I think).  It picks up one of my favorite FM stations, about 100 miles away; something my home entertainment system won't.  I did some research and found one I like better, a CCRadioSW.  It receives AM, FM, and shortwave.  The tuner has excellent sensitivity.  It operates on D cells, AA cells or 110VAC.  It has only one speaker, but has stereo outputs to connect to an external amplifier.  A bit pricey--about $150, but I think worth it.


----------



## rback33

My surround sound stereo is plugged into my TV antenna on the roof. It's a LONG stretch of cable so I have an amplifier I can turn on too if I want. Only had the system a week, but it's working well. Antenna is really beat up though, I have a new one I bought for 1 buck at an auction I need to get up. We never use it for TV since we have satellite so.... motivation is hard to find...


----------



## ghautz

Haven't tried the TV antenna thing; don't have one on the house.  We are so far from any TV transmitters that my neighbors get only the audio of one Phoenix station on their TV using one.  I did try using an old set of rabbit ears on a long cable that I could move around, but couldn't find anyplace within 10-15 feet of the receiver that would give reliable reception.  This new radio works at least as well nearly everywhere in the house as my car radio.


----------



## DaveNay

Do you have broadband internet?  Most stations have streaming media.  It's pretty trivial to connect you PC to a home theater/stereo system.


----------



## Erik

I used to plug the cable into my stereo receiver - even when i didn't subscribe and had no TV, it made a good antenna.


----------



## ghautz

DaveNay said:


> Do you have broadband internet?  Most stations have streaming media.  It's pretty trivial to connect you PC to a home theater/stereo system.



The local telephone company is installing fiber optic cables, with a promise of broadband internet.  The latest forecast was about 3 to 4 years before it gets to my place.  It is tough living under such primitive conditions.


----------



## Doc

ghautz said:


> The local telephone company is installing fiber optic cables, with a promise of broadband internet.  The latest forecast was about 3 to 4 years before it gets to my place.  It is tough living under such primitive conditions.


I can relate.  Been there done that.  I just got my high speed internet installed one month ago.  SWEET!!!!

As for FM antenna, TV antennas do a fine job for FM.  If you don't want to put it in the air over the house you can hang them from the rafters in your attic.  Will work just as well (for FM at least), for TV stations you would have to turn it for optimum performance.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> I can relate.  Been there done that.  I just got my high speed internet installed one month ago.  SWEET!!!!
> 
> As for FM antenna, TV antennas do a fine job for FM.  If you don't want to put it in the air over the house you can hang them from the rafters in your attic.  Will work just as well (for FM at least), for TV stations you would have to turn it for optimum performance.



whats your internet speed now Doc.....im running on a modem (Broadband)and my line is 20meg....just curious what they have given you.


----------



## Doc

Galvatron said:


> whats your internet speed now Doc.....im running on a modem (Broadband)and my line is 20meg....just curious what they have given you.



I'll check later tonight when I'm online from home.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> I'll check later tonight when I'm online from home.



Here is a couple links of simple speed tests if it helps...

http://www.bandwidthplace.com/

http://www.mybroadbandspeed.co.uk/


----------

